# Tiller Arm Kill Switch Help??



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you tried it without the extension on the tiller handle? The button/actuator on the extension is likely the problem.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

No I have not taken the tiller arm off the motor yet!! Between 3 moves in the last 30 days and our family vacation in the Keys, my time has been limited at the coast!!  It was raining yesterday at the beach house so I got to get a lot of things done that needed attention. Workin on the Hells Bay was one of them!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

What brand ext do u have ? I have the strongarm ext and the wires are just extended and reconnected to the new button up in the tiller handle, mine (killswitch button) bit the dust several year ago and found new ones at radio shack but since they have gone out of business i dont know where to send you but im sure u can find them online its a pretty simple setup


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the same exact Merc that you have. I have a tiller extension from STRONGARM it has a push lever at the tip. not a button. It seems that a rod is activated when the lever is pushed back and thus pushes the switch off. I also have the kill switch connected to a lanyard.
Both work well at killing the motor


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got the plastic u shaped fittings at Walmart by Attwood. It comes withe about 10 different ones. My kill switch is on the console so I do t know if this helps


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

As for the brand name of my tiller arm I do not know, as it came on the 2001 Waterman. Since the boat is at the coast I cannot run in the back yard and take it a-part which is what I need to do to assess the situation. Hope it is some thing simple like a loose connection or switch replacement!!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

My old merc didn't have the plastic piece when I bought it.  One of the previous owners had made a small wire loop that reminded me of something you would see on a chain link fence tied to a string which was then tied to a velcro strap.  It wasn't pretty, but it worked perfectly.  I never got thrown off the boat, but moved my arm too far a few times and it popped off and killed the motor.  Also, the throttle/shifter on the end of the tiller arm should have a red button on it that kills the motor.  Yours looks like some kind of tiller extension has been added.  That may be where the problem lies.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

On second look, that might not be the original merc tiller arm. In which case it could be something with the internal mechanism, either mechanical or electrical.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's what mine looked like:


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I know the trolling motor puck was made by Birdsall and I called them to see if they made an Aluminum Tiller Arm and "No" they did not make it! Anybody got any ideas on who made this tiller arm??


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> I know the trolling motor puck was made by Birdsall and I called them to see if they made an Aluminum Tiller Arm and "No" they did not make it! Anybody got any ideas on who made this tiller arm??


Looks like the first generation tiller extension from HB.  I think Blue Point fabricated the later versions, so I would start there.  Maybe you could email Mr.  Moorejohn as I assume he would have been part of the process.

The plug in the end is attached to a rod that has another plug on the end that depresses the Merc Kill switch.  It's simply a mechanical extension of the Merc Switch.  Length of the rod is semi critical.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Called Blue Point Fab and yes they made them back in the day but actually they were outsourced and the guy is no longer in business. So NO one at BPF could help me and I am running into dead ends everywhere!!


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Ok so the kill switch does not work on the end of my tiller arm of my 2001 25 Merc. The normal kill switch does work but I do not have the plastic fitting that you attach the kill switch cord to!! Any thoughts as I would prefer to have the kill switch on the end of the tiller arm to work or both working at the same time would be great!!



Here is your problem

And here is your kill lanyard:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mercury-Mercruiser-Emergency-Stop-Kill-Switch-Safety-Lanyard-15920A54-15920Q54-/151601645274?hash=item234c2986da&vxp=mtr


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

> > Ok so the kill switch does not work on the end of my tiller arm of my 2001 25 Merc. The normal kill switch does work but I do not have the plastic fitting that you attach the kill switch cord to!! Any thoughts as I would prefer to have the kill switch on the end of the tiller arm to work or both working at the same time would be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you posted that as I purchased a Merc lanyard on Ebay two weeks ago that I thought included the plastic fitting the lanyard attaches to. It did not! I guess my main thought was fixing the Tiller arm kill switch which I am working on. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Am I correct in saying the kill switch lanyard does not attach here on the run/off switch??


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Am I correct in saying the kill switch lanyard does not attach here on the run/off switch??


The plastic "loop" hooks over the toggle. When you "yank" it flips the toggle to the off position. OEM kill lanyard should look exactly like the one in the link I posted.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Am I correct in saying the kill switch lanyard does not attach here on the run/off switch??


That IS where it attaches. It's not like most newer kill switches. It needs to be a small loop that goes around that little lever/switch in the off position. You then close the switch to the run position with the loop on the inside. If it's pulled out it'll flip that switch down into the off position and kill the engine.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Finally got the tiller handle off the 25 Merc this weekend and hit the red kill switch on the Merc's tiller handle and it worked perfectly. The aluminum tiller handle that came with the HB Waterman does not have enough travel to engage the kill switch on the Merc's tiller arm. Took it off the motor and it's really a simple tiller handle that looks like it was made in two parts but for some reason the main screw that holds the two aluminum parts together is badly corroded and will not budge (come on it 14yrs old) :'(. I am hoping if I can get the screw out and tiller handle apart there will some ability to adjust the amount of travel in the kill button on the aluminum tiller arm ;D.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the same tiller extention and if it's having the same problem as mine did it's and easy fix.
They get corroded inside of the tiller handle And the button freezes up not allowin it to move.
All you have to do Is take a dowel or something and hammer on the button end and it and it will break free
Then clean the corrosion from inside the handle add a little grease or lube and put it back together 

Mine froze up 20 miles in the middle of the everglades and I had to figure out the problem and boy was I relieved when I figured it out 

Hope this hells


----------

